# Bought wife an X5 - I'm a BMW owner again!



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, after driving up to Cutter Motors today to see the very nice 525iT, we saw an equally impressive X5 3.0 sitting a few feet away. We test drove both, then took a tape measure to each...

Understandably, the X5 gives up more than a few inches of cargo floor length to the 525iT. On the other hand it is FOUR INCHES wider in the back seat. For my wife and myself (looking at the possibility of two child seats in the back) this is a huge difference. The 5-series is not THAT much larger than a 3-series on the inside.

The X5 drives like a 5-series (understandably), has a larger motor (yes, pulling more poundage), has newer safety features, and is AWD. It was worth a few extra dollars.

After a few hours of beating up Franco, we drove home in a new X5.

The specs:

2003 BMW X5 3.0
Titanium Silver / Black Leather / Poplar Wood
Steptronic
Premium Package
Rear Climate Package
Lumbar Support
Xenon


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

enjoy!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Enjoy the new X, seems like you'll both be happy with it.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Enjoy, and now there is one less SUV/AAV basher here.:slap: 

P.S. We have two car seats in the second seat of my wife's Exploder--I know what you are concerned about.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Enjoy it. I do wish you'd gotten the 5er wagon instead-- but understand why you went w/ the x5. The lack of a 530 wagon does make the case for the x5 more compelling. What did you do w/ the Volvo?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Congrats dude! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats Mike! :thumbup: 

Yup, I drove a X5 a while back after installing the retrofit. Despite the mass, it still handles like what a BMW should!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Another congrats!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats on the new purchase! I thought the X5 was greater than the sum of its parts the first time I drove one at an UDE several years back.

From its specs, it doesn't appear that it should be nearly as peppy as it is, and for an SUV, I found that it cornered very nicely.

And if you or your wife have your own business, don't forget about the HUGE tax-break for the X5!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Congratulations. I am sure you would have been pleased either way. I, of course, would have liked you to buy the E39  but at least you got Titan Silver!  

BTW, I have not been in the back seat of a X5 with child seats in it, but my 520 is fine with a single child seat in the middle and two adults on either side. Granted, Warren Sapp has never sat in my car ...  

Happy motoring, Mrs Emission!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Enjoy. And BTW, that's a nice garage you have there!


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

aaarrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh.

the pain.......stop the pain............

just kidding. are they moving those at msrp or were you able to get decent pricing? never know how those x5's work because they seem popular and would appear to be a dealer's advantage vehicle.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Nice color choice. I'm not a fan of SUV's but *if* I had to own one it would be an X5. Congrats.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz said:


> *"...are they moving those at msrp or were you able to get decent pricing?"*


Some are selling at MSRP (the 4.6is model), but most are getting a bit of a break these day. I got a really good deal, but not as sweet as the deal offered on the E39.

Both the X5 3.0 and E39 525iT have identical residual values of 63% after 36 months. The money factor on the E39 is better (end of model), and the discount is better. When comparing comparable X5's to E39's (like MSRP's), the X5 will be about $70 more per month when you drive home.

It was a very difficult decision. We test drove each car twice. My wife and I came to the conclusion the E39 was more fun to drive, and it handled much better. The 2.5 engine was also working much harder. The X5 is wider (two car seats side-by-side is the test), and had better visibility. The engine didn't seem to be stressed, and it had better storage/cupholders. The final decision was nearly a coin toss!

Thanks to everyone for the congrats.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I can see how the width of the back seat can be a priority. I never realized how much narrower the E46 is than my old E34 on the inside. They're both 68.5 inches wide on the outside, but the E46 must have thicker doors or something. :dunno:

When I put our daughter in the center mounted child seat, I barely have enough room to sit down next to her.

Congrats on the new BMW in the garage.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Emission said:


> *Some are selling at MSRP (the 4.6is model), but most are getting a bit of a break these day. I got a really good deal, but not as sweet as the deal offered on the E39.
> 
> Both the X5 3.0 and E39 525iT have identical residual values of 63% after 36 months. The money factor on the E39 is better (end of model), and the discount is better. When comparing comparable X5's to E39's (like MSRP's), the X5 will be about $70 more per month when you drive home.
> 
> ...


in reality, though, since the new 5 series would be out by the time you turned in the lease, you'd have to turn it back to BMWNA with no alternative plan for unloading the car. so, that would trap you. here, fiscally, you come out ahead because you have a desirable vehicle in the marketplace.

it seems incredibly retarded to me that a 530iT is not offered, but what the hell do i know.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz said:


> *"...it seems incredibly retarded to me that a 530iT is not offered, but what the hell do i know. "*


Yes, a 530iT would be the perfect vehicle, but it doesn't fit into BMW's price plan.

Right now, a 325iT starts at $30,000. Loaded, a 325xiT is $41,000.

A 525it starts at $39,000 and options out to $49,750.

A 540iT starts at $54,100 and can nearly hit $65,000.

BMW apparently feels they have the price range covered, much like they feel a 330iT doesn't fit their plan.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats!:thumbup: :thumbup: 

My father had a 01 3.0 X5. We loved it until my brother had a tree jump out in front of him.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

for the record: contrary to what other people think, the BMW Xi mechanicals work quite well in icy conditions, slush, and 4 inches of frozen rain/wet snow.

i think when people are immobilied in their xi 3 series, it has been usually with summer tires....with all season tires, it is pretty difficult to get stuck.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Congrats Michael, and THANK YOU for the deal!!!

I hope that you had fun with Franco, and I'm sorry that
I wasn't around to be there for you...

In my opinion, you made an incredibly wise decision in
choosing the X5 (over the wagon). I can't believe that
I failed to suggest that to you in the first place...

As you might know, I too have an X5 3.0i, and I love
this particular BMW. I drive ours every wednesday;
it does the most incredible job of everything 
that I ask of it! There is not a better family-oriented
Bimmer out there!!!


:thumbup: 


Thanks again Mike, and welcome back to the BMW 
family!!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

pdz said:


> *for the record: contrary to what other people think, the BMW Xi mechanicals work quite well in icy conditions, slush, and 4 inches of frozen rain/wet snow.
> 
> i think when people are immobilied in their xi 3 series, it has been usually with summer tires....with all season tires, it is pretty difficult to get stuck. *


I, at the very least, have never claimed that BMW's AWD is poor in snow/ice/etc. And I've BEEN almost stuck. (And yes, that was my fault.) I'm just not overly fond of how the system copes with sharp turns.

I suspect, though, that my beef with the system is essentially irrelevant with an X5.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

(wondering if TD will comment on this thread...)

: popcorn: :lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *(wondering if TD will comment on this thread...)
> 
> : popcorn: :lmao: *


Tom (like you and I) has kids, right?

BMW X5 - "Not only the safest S.U.V. ever tested, but
that safest vehicle ever tested"...

:dunno:

I love my X5.

Today it performed beautifully through the twisties.

And that was with a trailer loaded with 4 motorcycles
hangin' off the back...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Tom (like you and I) has kids, right?
> 
> BMW X5 - "Not only the safest S.U.V. ever tested, but
> that safest vehicle ever tested"...
> ...


Unlike TD, while I know I'd never buy one, I do see how the X5 can appeal to, and make sense for some.

But it's one of my favorite spectator sports to watch when he gets involved in the debate.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I, at the very least, have never claimed that BMW's AWD is poor in snow/ice/etc. And I've BEEN almost stuck. (And yes, that was my fault.) I'm just not overly fond of how the system copes with sharp turns.
> 
> I suspect, though, that my beef with the system is essentially irrelevant with an X5. *


wasn't criticizing you, brotha from anotha mutha, just the people who say without a lot of empirical, i.e. documented chronometer times for acceleration and handling over an icy road course, that the audi quattro system is better. hardly.

i won't speak for TD, but i would still opt for (a) more power, (b) more space and (c) lower center of gravity whilst still having AWD. only, it wouldn't be a BMW, i suppose. it would probably be at the least the new a4 3.0 avant, but more likely s6 avant or next gen. audi s4 avant. power to weight ratio is just as important to me as AWD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

I've heard it enough times from people I know can appreciate the difference so I am inclined to believe that the X5 has a great driving experience. However, I still have not heard a single (IMO) compelling argument to pick it over an E39 touring (and I will not rehash why I think the E39 touring is the better call of the two). Obviously most buyers prefer the X5 (based on sales figures) so...

I'm happy that Mike is happy with his purchase although I am disappointed that one of our more hard-core enthusiasts went over to the "dark side".

I will continue to look for a low-mileage 2000 528iT SPP 5-spd.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I will continue to look for a low-mileage 2000 528iT SPP 5-spd. *


Still haven't checked out the local one? Why not give the X5 a spin and give us your first hand impressions rather than the vicarious? If I was in the market for a wagon, I'd at least drive the X5 even though I have an anti-SUV bias. I did drive a couple of SUVs awhile back just to remain objective about my subjectivity but did not drive the X5.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

IMO... Porsche, MB and BMW should not build a SUV. Do they sell any SUV's in Europe or is this all for the American market? 

Is Ferrari buliding a SUV?:tsk:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *Is Ferrari buliding a SUV?:tsk: *


Lamborghini did


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Really do you have a picture?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *Really do you have a picture? *


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm getting in on this thread late, I know. My mother got a basically identical car over the summer and loves it. It doesn't try to be a e46 or e39. It is a sporty utility vehicle and delivers what it promises. I'm sure she will love it even more as the miles pile on. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LaMoo 2 (LM002).


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that thing is a monster.:yikes:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

decent power to weight ratio: 13.5lbs per HP.

(5.2L v12 440hp, 5940 pounds).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *IMO... Porsche, MB and BMW should not build a SUV. Do they sell any SUV's in Europe or is this all for the American market?
> *


The X5 is one of the hottest sellers in Europe.

(isn't it, Alex? 6 month wait or something?)


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *The X5 is one of the hottest sellers in Europe.
> 
> (isn't it, Alex? 6 month wait or something?) *


Euro-types NEED to love this vehicle to place an order for one.

They pay tax on engine displacement over 2.8 litres plus they pay tax based on CO2 emissions and they probably pay a tax on it being "imported", too.

Would love to see the cost comparison. US X5 3.0 is probably $40k.....what would it cost in the UK, for example?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *The X5 is one of the hottest sellers in Europe.
> 
> (isn't it, Alex? 6 month wait or something?) *


much longer than that. The last time I checked (it was sometime in last summer) it was 12 months.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz said:


> *Euro-types NEED to love this vehicle to place an order for one.
> 
> They pay tax on engine displacement over 2.8 litres plus they pay tax based on CO2 emissions and they probably pay a tax on it being "imported", too.
> 
> Would love to see the cost comparison. US X5 3.0 is probably $40k.....what would it cost in the UK, for example? *


X5 3.0d £34365 Price includes automatic transmission 
X5 3.0d Sport £36265 Price includes automatic transmission 
X5 3.0i £33140 
X5 3.0i Sport £35040 
X5 4.4i £44000 
X5 4.4i Sport £44670 
X5 4.6is £54000


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

All prices are in Euro.

3.0i 42.500,–
4.4i 58.700,–
4.6is 78.200,–
3.0d 42.000,–

including 16% VAT.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *X5 3.0d £34365 Price includes automatic transmission
> X5 3.0d Sport £36265 Price includes automatic transmission
> X5 3.0i £33140
> X5 3.0i Sport £35040
> ...


basically UKers get an X5 3.0 for the price that we yanks get an X5 4.4 for.....


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *"I'm happy that Mike is happy with his purchase although I am disappointed that one of our more hard-core enthusiasts went over to the "dark side".*


Dark side? This is my wife's car. Though I drive a Passat to work, my 'real' car is still the Porsche.

My wife went from a Volvo station wagon to an X5. Personally, I think that is a step in the right direction. 

The most compelling argument for an X5 over an E39 is the extra four inches of rear shoulder room (more car seats!), and the twelve extra inches of ride height (better visibility). To a woman, size really does matter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Emission said:


> *Dark side? This is my wife's car. Though I drive a Passat to work, my 'real' car is still the Porsche.
> 
> My wife went from a Volvo station wagon to an X5. Personally, I think that is a step in the right direction.
> 
> The most compelling argument for an X5 over an E39 is the extra four inches of rear shoulder room (more car seats!), and the twelve extra inches of ride height (better visibility). To a woman, size really does matter.  *


LOL.

I would agree that our spouses' choice of vehicle can't count against any of us.

However, I am glad that the whole ride height thing holds no appeal to my wife and that she insists on a manual tranny. That almost guarantees that I will at least like whatever she chooses.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

If you must, X5 is better then a Explorer or Navigator. 

X5 in Cal? why? Sking, camping, hunting/fishing, towing... the great outdoors of the local mall?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *LOL.
> 
> I would agree that our spouses' choice of vehicle can't count against any of us.
> 
> However, I am glad that the whole ride height thing holds no appeal to my wife and that she insists on a manual tranny. That almost guarantees that I will at least like whatever she chooses. *


My wife had no choice. I told her she was getting the 540iAT and that's that. Some men just know how to handle their wives. :bigpimp:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *X5 in Cal? why? Sking, camping, hunting/fishing, towing... the great outdoors of the local mall? *


While I was leasing the car, I was telling Franco I couldn't wait to off-road this thing (I want to see what it can do). He looked concerned. :yikes:

If it ever does rain around here (none since last year), rest assured I will give you the full report on the X5 off-road mud-womp experience. I am one of the few 'Los Angelinos' who will take his SUV in the mud.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Anyone know if they X5 will be having a facelift, for 04 or 05? (The parents were thinking about getting an 03 4.4)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Anyone know if they X5 will be having a facelift, for 04 or 05? (The parents were thinking about getting an 03 4.4) *


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Like OHMYGOD... don't get mud on your X5... that would be like so red necky.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Mike . . congrats on the X5, I had taken a 3.0 out at a Susan Komen event and thought it was an excellent vehicle. It retains all of the BMW traits while giving you more room and the ability of having all weather capabilities.

Good luck with it . . .


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

AF330i said:


> *It retains all of the BMW traits while giving you more room... *


:dunno: :slap: :bs:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Congrats!

Like you... I immediately noticed and welcomed the extra width of the X5. It is substantial. Going back to my E46 felt like i was getting into a Jetta (well, almost).


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info aty, :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *:dunno: :slap: :bs: *


Someone who has driven the X5, back me up here . . .

Ok, I'll admit that it doesn't handle quite as well as my Wife's Odyssey but it is close :rofl: (Inside joke)


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

TD said:


> *:dunno: :slap: :bs: *


Not to insult you, as that is not my goal...

BUT......

When was the last time you drove an X5? Oh, thats right, you haven't. I understand that you HATE SUV's and anything of the like, but I don't think you should make assumptions on how it drives if you haven't driven one.

Like others have said, maybe it is time you try out an X5!  (Next we'll work on getting you to drive an E65 or Z4...) I would never try and persuade you into liking it, because I do realize that is an impossible task, but you could at least take one for a ride some time instead of bashing it at every chance you get. Sort of like the blind leading the blind.

And for the record, while I would not trade my E46 for one, I do like the X5 and I think it drives quite well. I also love the sound the 4.4 makes on wide open throttle and the look in the faces of unsuspecting sedan drivers that you leave in your dust on take-off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

DrBimmer said:


> *Not to insult you, as that is not my goal...
> 
> BUT......
> 
> ...


Doc-

Scan up the thread for my only other post in this thread. I acknowledge the driving experience.

The post you are referencing has me questioning the claimed size benefit (which I know does not exist - the E46 touring has more cargo capacity than the X5).

That it, that's all.

I have conceded it drives great. But I still have not heard any justification (IMO) for picking one over an E39 touring.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *And for the record, while I would not trade my E46 for one, I do like the X5 and I think it drives quite well. I also love the sound the 4.4 makes on wide open throttle and the look in the faces of unsuspecting sedan drivers that you leave in your dust on take-off. *


I agree. I am seriously thinking of changing my E46 to an X5 4.5L now that the valvetronic 325hp model is coming out (resale, resale, resale!).

Torque on the 4.4L is impressive and it drives like it doesn't look... the 4.5L should be even better combined with some fuel efficiency. The X5 has more than adequate street performance. Unfortunately, I know that I couldn't take driving such a gas guzzling big vehicle daily, so I hesitate.

But I'm convinced I can drive one for a year with minimal $ loss.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *I have conceded it drives great. But I still have not heard any justification (IMO) for picking one over an E39 touring. *


I'll say it again: Resale


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Doc-
> 
> Scan up the thread for my only other post in this thread. I acknowledge the driving experience.
> 
> ...


Well, Emission claims width in the second passenger row. I have no reason to doubt that.

I'd say ground clearance, for roads with moderately deep snow that an XiT could not plow through.

:dunno:

I'd still never buy one.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sorry if this post makes some people mad, but SUVs are unnecessary for most people. This would be not be such a bad thing if these vehicles had not become so popular and are taking over the roads. SUVs are difficult to see around when following, take up more then their share of the traffic lanes, and can cause more damage then a car when involved in an accident. A X5 is nothing more then a status symbol, 99% will never be taken off road. If you really need to haul $hit buy or rent a truck.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *99% will never be taken off roadand *


You can't take them off road as they have low profile tires and have no low range! :rofl:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *if these vehicles had not become so popular and are taking over the roads.*


You Americans have a huge issues with SUV's & Pickups. Canadians have nowhere near the SUV penetration as you do. Probably the results of always having higher fuel prices than the USA. High fuel taxation=lower use of gas guzzling vehicles. Or perhaps it's just a ******* thing!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *You Americans have a huge issues with SUV's & Pickups. Canadians have nowhere near the SUV penetration as you do. Probably the results of always having higher fuel prices than the USA. High fuel taxation=lower use of gas guzzling vehicles. Or perhaps it's just a ******* thing!  *


It would be difficult to look like a ******* in a X5.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *"A X5 is nothing more then a status symbol..."
> *


The X5 is no more of a status symbol than your 325i.


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Congrats Michael, and THANK YOU for the deal!!!
> 
> As you might know, I too have an X5 3.0i, and I love
> this particular BMW. I drive ours every wednesday;
> ...


My daily driver is an M Rdstr (01 in summer and 99 in winter) but every once in a while I get to drive the X5 (4.4 in our case). My wife drives it most of the winter then switches to the 99 M Rdstr during the summer.
The X5 never disappoints in the handling department. We have the sport suspension, which some may find too firm, but coming from an M Rdstr it isn't bad and I wouldn't have it any other way.

*Congratulations on making a wise choice for the sake of your family!*


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Emission said:


> *The X5 is no more of a status symbol than your 325i. *


E:

this is exactly the beauty of the WRX. sneaky fast. absolutely no status. anti-status, if you will.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I have driven the X5, it is OK, but I was not that impressed....

Didn't feel right...


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *I agree. I am seriously thinking of changing my E46 to an X5 4.5L now that the valvetronic 325hp model is coming out (resale, resale, resale!).
> 
> Torque on the 4.4L is impressive and it drives like it doesn't look... the 4.5L should be even better combined with some fuel efficiency. The X5 has more than adequate street performance. Unfortunately, I know that I couldn't take driving such a gas guzzling big vehicle daily, so I hesitate.
> 
> But I'm convinced I can drive one for a year with minimal $ loss. *


I believe that the Valvetronic engine is still a 4.4L, just that it is more advanced and has more power.

My favorite thing about the 745 is the engine. The 740s were fast for a car of their size, but the 745 is effortless. You hit the gas, and it takes off without the slightest bit of hesitation. I would love to see what that engine would do in a lighter car. The next 5 series should be a rocket, as if the current one isn't fast enough. I think that engine is fanatastic and will do wonders to any car it is dropped into. The sweet X5 4.4i can only get better.

And the reason I would not get one is because I have no need for it, not necessarily because I think my E46 is better. I do think the E53 is great, and if I had the need for a larger vehicle and all wheel drive, I would definately consider one. The amazing resale value is also a plus. Local dealers constantly sell them for a few thousand less than the original MSRP, and they can't stay on the lot for more than a few days at most.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Emission said:


> *The X5 is no more of a status symbol than your 325i. *


Nothing to do with status. I use my 325i what it was designed for, driving on twisty roads and highways. After driving many cars this was the best car IMO for this purpose.

Do you use your X5 off road? If you do good... but I would buy something less beautiful and expensive then an X5 if I went off road.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *Do you use your X5 off road? If you do good... but I would buy something less beautiful and expensive then an X5 if I went off road. *


I don't plan on a trip to Moab in the X5 (that would be cool), but it will see some light off-road use in the snow/mud during the winter.

An added benefit, which I will use often, is the ability of the X5 to pull off the road, hop a curb, and park in the dirt. We live in the suburbs of LA, and enjoy the beach and hiking. Most of the parking lots are gravel or dirt. I'm not comfortable losing sedan spoilers, or cutting ZR-rated tires on rocks. The X5 will fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I have conceded it drives great. But I still have not heard any justification (IMO) for picking one over an E39 touring. *


so, what was the towing capacity of the E39 Touring?


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Congrats. Just curious, did you consider the Nissan Murano, or the Infiniti FX35 or FX45?

Ed


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *I use my 325i what it was designed for, driving on twisty roads and highways. After driving many cars this was the best car IMO for this purpose.
> 
> Do you use your X5 off road? If you do good... but I would buy something less beautiful and expensive then an X5 if I went off road. *


I guess if I were Emission, I would quote your exact words in response to your own question. He/His wife use the X5 for what it was designed for as well as you use your 325 for what it was designed for. The X5 *is not* designed to be used off road. It is meant to offer decent cargo capacity, enough room to comfortably seat his family and provide his family with a comfortable, extremely safe and somewhat fun to drive family vehicle. BMW never claimed that this was to be an off road vehicle, that is why they offer a Sport Package with bigger wheels and low profile tires rather than an off-road package with oversized mud tires.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

This discussion is SO old on this board.

I had an SUV (actually my wife's) and I really enjoyed the comfort factor of having to put my children in a car seat without bending over and hurting my back. The added height makes it easier . . . 

Another benefit is the view of the road is nice when you sit higher.

I don't understand why everytime we go out for a drive, we need to be in 'driver's mode'. What I mean by that is why do I always have to be in a 'driver's car', can't we get comfortable and run errands with the family and not always have to be in the ultimate driving machine :dunno: 

There are actually times when I don't feel like handling every curve and getting the most out of my car especially when I have a car filled with the most important people in my life . . .my familiy.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz said:


> *E:
> 
> this is exactly the beauty of the WRX. sneaky fast. absolutely no status. anti-status, if you will. *


Not to threadjack, but the more I read about the Evo, the more intrigued I am. 30K for AWD and 0-60 in less than 5 seconds? Jebus. I guess the STi will be similar in specification.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Emission said:


> *I don't plan on a trip to Moab in the X5 (that would be cool), but it will see some light off-road use in the snow/mud during the winter.
> 
> An added benefit, which I will use often, is the ability of the X5 to pull off the road, hop a curb, and park in the dirt. We live in the suburbs of LA, and enjoy the beach and hiking. Most of the parking lots are gravel or dirt. I'm not comfortable losing sedan spoilers, or cutting ZR-rated tires on rocks. The X5 will fit the bill perfectly. *


From the list of cars you own I get the feeling you are a car enthusiast, and because of that I respect your choice of a X5.

My problem with the X5 and other non car platforms, is that I have always respected BMW and the passion for the European driving experience that influences its designs. I find the X5 a concession to an American way of thinking about what an automobile should be.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *This discussion is SO old on this board.
> 
> I had an SUV (actually my wife's) and I really enjoyed the comfort factor of having to put my children in a car seat without bending over and hurting my back. The added height makes it easier . . .
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *
> 
> I don't understand why everytime we go out for a drive, we need to be in 'driver's mode'. What I mean by that is why do I always have to be in a 'driver's car', can't we get comfortable and run errands with the family and not always have to be in the ultimate driving machine :dunno:
> 
> There are actually times when I don't feel like handling every curve and getting the most out of my car especially when I have a car filled with the most important people in my life . . .my familiy. *


What the HELL is the matter with you Alan?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

BTW, I just saw this-

BMW Recalls X5 SUVs 
February 3, 2003 
Page 1 of 1

BMW has recalled 164,000 X5 sport-utility vehicles worldwide because of a fault with the brakes, Bloomberg News reported.

There is a risk that a hose used in the braking system could loosen, leading to scraping of the brake drum. No accidents have been associated with the problem.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *There are actually times when I don't feel like handling every curve and getting the most out of my car*


:yikes: :wow: :yikes: :wow: :slap:

:lmao:

(you mean like nailing the perfect apex in parking garages? :eeps: )


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

>> This discussion is SO old on this board.<<

$hit, 75% of everything posted here has been talked about many times before.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

All I know is that when I'm taking it easy driving with my family in the car, my daughter will pipe up from her carseat with, "Faster, Daddy, faster!"


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats! Welcome to the E.S.U.V.O.C! (Evil SUV owners club)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *All I know is that when I'm taking it easy driving with my family in the car, my daughter will pipe up from her carseat with, "Faster, Daddy, faster!" *


Gotta love it. I hope my daughter has the same inclinations as she gets older, to offset my wife's complete paranoia and lack of trust in my ability, and the car's ability.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

AF330i said:


> *This discussion is SO old on this board.
> *


:flipoff: :flipoff:

This is mighty ironic coming from Mr Coupe vs Sedan Thread Guy.

Talk about "old" discussions. :slap:


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *What the HELL is the matter with you Alan? *


what he said! what he said!

--former sports useless vehicle owner (owned 3 of 'em).


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

:tsk: :tsk: :tsk: 

I don't mean to revive the thread but here are my $0.02 about the SUV vs wagon debate. (I realize that if we add everyone's $0.02's on the issue we'd all be rich, but I am yet to put mine in the pot )

I can see how the X5 is very appealing to a lot of people, including some car enthusiasts. It seems undeniable that the X5 is the best-handling, sportier, enthusiast's SUV (TD you didn't just read that) available. And it allows people to drive a relatively affordable, good-looking, fashionable car with the BMW badge. 

However, the X5 fails to be a good SUV (perhaps that's why BMW refers to it as an SAV). It has deplorable cargo vs competition, it is mediocre off-road, and it has sub-par ground clearance. This is the concensus from just about ANY review. 

So what does it offer that an AWD wagon does not? Fashion. If you must have the above, the X5 is the best. In the meantime you give up braking, acceleration, handling, efficiency, insurance, etc, vs a similar wagon.

I think the X5 is very nice. I just can't see why I would own one. I can see why some aregue that vs the 525iT it is the better choice, but there are other wagons in the market. But wait, I forgot... "wagon's aren't cool." Sorry, I think they are... at least compared to SUV's.:eeps:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *:flipoff: :flipoff:
> 
> This is mighty ironic coming from Mr Coupe vs Sedan Thread Guy.
> 
> Talk about "old" discussions. :slap: *


Ok, I'm gonna admit something here on the board that I never let onto before . . . when I started that thread originally, I had about 3 Absolutes in me at the time . . .

Also, if you give me one more :slap:, I'm gonna give you


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *What the HELL is the matter with you Alan? *


Not sure what this means but I'll try to answer it . . . I must be the only one who drives with my wife and kids in the car and beleives in wanting them to be COMFORTABLE with my driving. Kind of like when you rent a limo, do you want the maniac limo driver who has to rush you everywhere while your flying around in the backseat or would you rather get there in comfort never feeling every turn or every time the guy brakes or accelerates.

When my family is in the car, they don't feel like being tossed around so I can handle that special curve . . . plus if I drove like a maniac, how are they going to watch the DVD


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> *>> This discussion is SO old on this board.<<
> 
> $hit, 75% of everything posted here has been talked about many times before. *


Good point Art :thumbup:

I got an idea, how about we discuss the good ole E36 M3 vs the E46 M3 :rofl: :rofl: That one is always good for a few laughs


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Good point Art :thumbup:
> 
> I got an idea, how about we discuss the good ole E36 M3 vs the E46 M3 :rofl: :rofl: That one is always good for a few laughs *


Maybe I should start a 'MINI Cooper S vs E36 M3' thread

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:angel:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

AF330i said:


> *Not sure what this means but I'll try to answer it . . . I must be the only one who drives with my wife and kids in the car and beleives in wanting them to be COMFORTABLE with my driving. Kind of like when you rent a limo, do you want the maniac limo driver who has to rush you everywhere while your flying around in the backseat or would you rather get there in comfort never feeling every turn or every time the guy brakes or accelerates.
> 
> When my family is in the car, they don't feel like being tossed around so I can handle that special curve . . . plus if I drove like a maniac, how are they going to watch the DVD  *


If my wife is driving and I am a passenger, it's not much different. We both actively DRIVE. Who ever is riding shotgun spots the driver and helps with lane change decisions (as in 
"The right lane is clear for a few hundred yards. Hit it.")

The car has snug sport seats and easy to reach Oh-Shit handles so the passenger is all set.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *If my wife is driving and I am a passenger, it's not much different. We both actively DRIVE. Who ever is riding shotgun spots the driver and helps with lane change decisions (as in
> "The right lane is clear for a few hundred yards. Hit it.")
> 
> *


that would annoy the crap out of me. I don't care how good the driver is in the passenger seat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *that would annoy the crap out of me. I don't care how good the driver is in the passenger seat. *


Rereading my post, it didn't come out quite how I meant it.

What I meant was that we're both always paying attention so any semi-aggressive driving is neither a surprise or a carsickness inspiring event. And both of us tend to drive aggressively so the other's driving is never startling.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Not sure what this means but I'll try to answer it . . . I must be the only one who drives with my wife and kids in the car and beleives in wanting them to be COMFORTABLE with my driving. Kind of like when you rent a limo, do you want the maniac limo driver who has to rush you everywhere while your flying around in the backseat or would you rather get there in comfort never feeling every turn or every time the guy brakes or accelerates.
> 
> When my family is in the car, they don't feel like being tossed around so I can handle that special curve . . . plus if I drove like a maniac, how are they going to watch the DVD  *


Alan, I know *exactly* what you meant, was teasing you. Don't forget, I drive two steps :yikes: 95% of my driving is what I'd call spirited comfort, ie. we're enjoying the power, especially in the 540, and smoothness but not hanging on for dear life. The other 5%, well that's my business.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *If my wife is driving and I am a passenger, it's not much different. We both actively DRIVE. Who ever is riding shotgun spots the driver and helps with lane change decisions (as in
> "The right lane is clear for a few hundred yards. Hit it.")
> 
> The car has snug sport seats and easy to reach Oh-Shit handles so the passenger is all set. *


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Alan, I know *exactly* what you meant, was teasing you. Don't forget, I drive two steps :yikes: 95% of my driving is what I'd call spirited comfort, ie. we're enjoying the power, especially in the 540, and smoothness but not hanging on for dear life. The other 5%, well that's my business. *


Thanks for the response back . . . I wasn't quite sure how to take it but figured you didn't mean it in a negative way . . .


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Anyone else read the Roundel article on ice and snow driving? It seems they thought the X5 was kind of scary compared the the 325xi on ice. :bigpimp:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Thanks for the response back . . . I wasn't quite sure how to take it but figured you didn't mean it in a negative way . . . *


I need to make better use of smilies.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

"The right lane is clear for a few hundred yards. Hit it."

Great. So now we're not only driving like homicidal maniacs, we're passing on the right at significant speed.

Can't for the life of me understand why I had to get my family away from all the DC-area crazies.


----------

